# r32 swap in mk2



## cineA2dub (Oct 13, 2004)

I already have a 12v in my car from a 97 gti...how much work am i looking at to complete this swap


----------



## Dafljigga (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: r32 swap in mk2 (cineA2dub)*

More info needed : DO you have a standalone ?? if not ur gonna need a R32 Wiring harness. You can use the same Transmission. So its not that hard to do but it will be costly


----------



## cineA2dub (Oct 13, 2004)

i do not have stand alone...I am using the mk3 sub frame...and mk3 11.3 brakes.....what else would i need besides wiring harness and motor


----------



## Broken96VR6 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: r32 swap in mk2 (Dafljigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dafljigga* »_DO you have a standalone ?? if not ur gonna need a R32 Wiring harness. 

Nope, you can use the 12v wiring harness, but you will need a way of controlling the VVT if you want to use it (an MSD RPM activated switch works fine). But it will be very costly........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cineA2dub (Oct 13, 2004)

how costly......more then a turbo set up and build up


----------



## Broken96VR6 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: (cineA2dub)*

Much more. You are looking at about 5k (but they can be had for less if you look and get lucky) for the engine alone, not to mention the fabrication, a custom chip to run it, dyno time, custom dp, and the list goes on. Don't even think about it unless you have about 10k laying around and can live with the growing pains of tuning it.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cineA2dub (Oct 13, 2004)

got ya, was kinda just gettin an idea, I know next to nothing about that engine let alone that swap, I was planning it more for when i finish school and am settled down with a job and a house, by then this swap may be commen...who knows


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (cineA2dub)*

jermiah on here has the swap completed by http://www.cwstuning.com
it was 5k for the engine alone... do you want the haldex? thats going to be even more man...
ya, mk3 subframe, prolly wanna use a mk3 vr6 transmission as well it has that flat topped motor mount... I dont know if its ok to leave the haldex flange spinning in space without a load on it with the o2m or j or whatever....
you could get the audi tt 5spd trans ...my buddies car is using the drive by wire throttle etc too... your car prolly isnt hydraulic clutch thats another thing and the shifter box is cables on this trans too


----------



## cineA2dub (Oct 13, 2004)

i have a mk3 vr transmision and hydraulic cluch..but this is really a way in the future plan, just kinda thinking, thanks for all the info though


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: r32 swap in mk2 (cineA2dub)*

A few people have done put 24v's in on 12v wiring and mangement, just a custom chip and it saves on buying all the wiring, putting it all in place and getting around the immobilizer stuff, not to mention the cost of mk4 chips and flashing. use your current tranny and it will bolt right in fine. R32 motors are in high demand, keep in mind the Audi TT, toureg and even the porsche cayanne all got that same motor in some form. also the 2.8L 24v is very similar and much more common, and it could always be bored out to a 3.0l or bored and stroked to a 3.2L.


----------



## cineA2dub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: r32 swap in mk2 (all-starr-me)*

wow the cayene uses the same motor, thats interesting


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: r32 swap in mk2 (cineA2dub)*

why not just put a turbo on the 12v and call it a day prolly save you some money....high demand for any r32 motor so the prices are a little crazy


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: r32 swap in mk2 (blazes00)*

Hi, I have the Audi 3.2 24V in my MK2 as mxman stated above. I had to have the TT pedal cluster installed, the TT gauge cluster as well plus all the wiring. You have to run the cluster to get around the immobilizer, well I had to anyway because no one makes a TT chip to get around it. The biggest problem so far has been deleting all the fault codes. The engine still thinks it's hooked to traction control, the DSG tranny etc. They are slowly being worked out and maybe in a few weeks it will be all sorted out. The motor itself is easy to install. It bolts in like any other VR but findinf a set of rad fans to squeeze in the front is tough. CWS search for a while until they found some thin dual electric fans that fit. Total cost so far is $9660 CAD but you already have a tranny so your saving there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck


----------



## Dafljigga (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: r32 swap in mk2 (Jeramiah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broken96VR6* »_
Nope, you can use the 12v wiring harness, but you will need a way of controlling the VVT if you want to use it (an MSD RPM activated switch works fine). But it will be very costly........ 


Where can i get the MSD RPM activated switch and can i get more info on controlling the VVT. because that is a concern of mine. The VVT is a hard thing to figure out, any info at all would be greatly appreciated


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: r32 swap in mk2 (Jeramiah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeramiah* »_Hi, I have the Audi 3.2 24V in my MK2 as mxman stated above. I had to have the TT pedal cluster installed, the TT gauge cluster as well plus all the wiring. You have to run the cluster to get around the immobilizer, well I had to anyway because no one makes a TT chip to get around it. The biggest problem so far has been deleting all the fault codes. The engine still thinks it's hooked to traction control, the DSG tranny etc. They are slowly being worked out and maybe in a few weeks it will be all sorted out. The motor itself is easy to install. It bolts in like any other VR but findinf a set of rad fans to squeeze in the front is tough. CWS search for a while until they found some thin dual electric fans that fit. Total cost so far is $9660 CAD but you already have a tranny so your saving there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck









You guys are crazy on the prairies!!!


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re:*

how is the vvt controlled(besides the ecu)? manifold pressure? is it similar to the mk4 intake manifold switch-over? because there was a guy on here who made his own rpm switch to control the change-over on his mk3 motor with mk4 intake. summit has an rpm switch for $100.


----------



## Dafljigga (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ArpyArpad)*

BUMP TO GET AN ANSWER TO MY QUESTION


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

just use compete R32 wiring
Make support for electric gas pedal, change connectors for lights and that's it
I have done same thing on my Mk2 24V V6


----------

